# Peerex Watch



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all I am in the process of learning to get round this site. And hopefully 2 pictures should appear.

I found this nice little watch in a local antique shop, it was headed as a 1930's watch in good working order. I like the face as it is nice clean and simple ( a little like me) And it was,

I wound it a turn or two in the shop and it felt very fine and smooth as it wound, I set the time and wore it away.

On getting home I thought I'll pop the back off and have a look for a makers mark on the movement.

And that's were it all went wrong.

It appears to have a 15 jewel peerex movement that now no longer works, I broke it popping the back off. My local watch repair place will now get some more of my money.

Anyway does anyone know anything about this manufacturer?

Ta mark.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

The following comes from Mikrolisk

Peerex is a trade mark of Stauffer, Son & Co. of La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz (Switzerland) ; Trade mark being registered on 23.8.1939.

I can't find either Stauffer or Peerex on Roland Ranfft's site but then I don't have a calibre name/number to search on.

How did you manage to break the movement- if you don't mind me asking?

Regards

David


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you for the response

I wanted to get the back off, and it was tighter than a yorkshire mans purse. I have a blade type tool for removing the case back, even with that I couldn't budge it, so I gave the too. a little tap with a jewellers hammer, yeah the back came off, shortly followed by oh it's stopped and it rattles, the balance wheel seems to wobble.

I'm very new to this so don't be too harsh on me.

I'm coming to the conclusion that if it works leave it alone.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

From your info I managed to find out a tad more, but not found a calibre yet.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I found this inside the back plate.

Acier inoxydable garanti.

Swiss made 727.

On the outside of the rear case is 17818


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The calibre and movement manufacturers logo are normally under the balance


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like a nice movement - sorry to hear it got a knock. My invariable rule, if I can't get a case back off after trying normal methods, is to nip the watch down to my local friendly horologist in Worthing and ask him to do it for me. Just a quid or two and all is safe!


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Will I will heed that advice, I liked the look of the watch then wound it, it felt very nice and smooth and fine, I really quite annoyed with myself, even better my wife likes it and wants it. So now I get to buy another watch I'm trying to get 1 from each decade .


----------

